# south florida store:broken spokes



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

I just heard about a LBS, called broken spokes that specializes in used bikes ( all kinds) 
they do not have a website, has any one been there, is it worth my time?


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

I live in South Florida and have never heard of it at all.


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 12, 2007)

it was advertised in The New Times


----------



## jsevil (May 28, 2004)

Never heard of it


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

me neither...I called up every damn store I could find when looking for my caad9....

for the rest of you guys...where at in south FL?

Chad


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I looked for it and the yellow pages comes up with it on NW 104 street and 7th avenue, right off I-95, Not a "GREAT" part of town. It says the shop has been around since the 40's I hadn't heard of it either. My guess is older or low end bikes. Your call. Don't leave anything in your car you don't want to loose.


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I buy my Hammer Gel there. Better prices than any other shop I have seen. The owner is a decent person, and knowledgeable about bicycles. I have not seen a fancy road bike there, but I have seen lots of more utilitarian bicycles. It is immediately North of the 103 Street exit of I95. Look for the bicycles on the East side of 7 Avenue.


----------

